# Canadian Fly-in Fishing



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

I'm looking to take my Son on a fly-in trip next year. Right now I'm depending on the internet to guide my decision, and Sandy Beach Lodge seems to offer everything that I'm looking for, which is basically all inclusive. Has anybody had any good or bad experiences with this lodge, or have you had a good experience with another outfit. I appreciate all of the replies, thanks.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

A lot of people like Pine Portage Lodge (although it seems the fish are pretty small on average). My dad went there and said it was nice but small fish (some don't care about that). Not familiar with Sandy Beach Lodge. Looks a lot further than some of the other popular places but distance probably influences popularity.


----------



## Horgasz (Feb 16, 2011)

Please check airivanhoe.com . going there 16 years .22 + lakes to chose from . Great outfitter .


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Fried Fillets said:


> I'm looking to take my Son on a fly-in trip next year. Right now I'm depending on the internet to guide my decision, and Sandy Beach Lodge seems to offer everything that I'm looking for, which is basically all inclusive. Has anybody had any good or bad experiences with this lodge, or have you had a good experience with another outfit. I appreciate all of the replies, thanks.


We can all suggest a good place but check out the fishing show in novi around early January. You can meet a lot of the outfitters there.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Zkovach1175 said:


> We can all suggest a good place but check out the fishing show in novi around early January. You can meet a lot of the outfitters there.


X2
I was going to say the same thing. We all have our favorites with whom we like to spend time with. The only way that you can find out is to go and interview the outfitters and see what they have to offer. I have learned by trial and error and have finally found an outfitter that we enjoy going too. There are still A LOT of places that I want to go to yet in my life and explore. Going to a show is your best chance to get a huge sample size of what is out there.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Horgasz said:


> Please check airivanhoe.com . going there 16 years .22 + lakes to chose from . Great outfitter .


I've flown in with Air Ivanhoe 5 or 6 times. Every trip was better than the last. George and Jean and their crew are great!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

I think Sandy Beach Lodge looks like a great choice. You'll have a lot of options if that's your budget though. The one thing I'd point out though is that Trout Lake is a huge body of water. That can be a good or bad thing, depending on the person. The bonus is that the lodge has some nice boats - 18' with 40hp - which makes a huge difference. I've never been there, but I doubt you'd be disappointed. I'd suggest a guide for a day or two though. 

Smoothrock Camp might be worth a look. I've haven't been there either, but it's on my list!

Wilderness North has a lot of nice lodges as well.


----------



## Nick Keith (Nov 22, 2016)

I would also recommend Air Ivanhoe. Great operation with many lakes to choose from. A lot of their outpost cabins now have electricity (solar power) and are much nicer than other cabins I have stayed at in Canada.


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

MarMac lodge on lake Esnagi. Fly out of White River Air. Great walleye and pike. Also have a lake you can walk to via a portage that has huge brook trout.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

don'tgoenough said:


> MarMac lodge on lake Esnagi. Fly out of White River Air. Great walleye and pike. Also have a lake you can walk to via a portage that has huge brook trout.


Been there! you can also drive to white river and take a 45 min train ride to marmac. It’s a Great Lake! Also all the fish seem to be on the north 1/2 of the lake.


----------



## jrschantz (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been to Pine Portage Lodge as well. The Watson's provide a "reel" good experience. It can be as deluxe as you want to make it. My experience there is many years ago so I can't comment on today's fishery but when we went, pike and walleye were abundant (there was a slot limit) and we event got into some whitefish. Remember casting chartreuse jigs with solid color chartreuse twister tails anywhere there was rubble along the shore and trolling silver/blue hot and tots.


----------

